# Stamp Size Photo



## sammya (5 Feb 2009)

What is the size of Stamp size photo? Is it possible to print from a standard picture from a memory card? If yes where-- somewhere around Lucan or Dublin.


----------



## Caveat (5 Feb 2009)

I'd say it's about the size of a stamp. 

Which BTW is 27 x 24 mm.  I'm sure most good print places or chemists could do this.


----------



## Rois (5 Feb 2009)

I used a product called JpegSizer to resize photos - you can download a free trial if you want to try it out.


----------



## sammya (5 Feb 2009)

Tried all the studios around Celbridge & Maynooth and was told not possible. I'll try the jpegsizer. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## sammya (7 Feb 2009)

Tried the software & the min size possible is 2x2". Anyother ideas?


----------



## Rois (7 Feb 2009)

Is the Thumbnail size too small?


----------



## adder1 (9 Feb 2009)

sammya said:


> What is the size of Stamp size photo? Is it possible to print from a standard picture from a memory card? If yes where-- somewhere around Lucan or Dublin.



you should be able to print it from a photo editing application I tried it just now with unlead photo impact and it worked you would need a memory card reader for your computer if you decide to try this make sure the reader can take your memory card type also you should consider getting a card reader that can read sdhc cards as these are becomming more popular


----------

